# Camping With 15 Amps



## 708

This is a newbie question. We are new to our Outback but not new to camping. We have a 2010 260FL and love it. We have only been to CGs in the Outback where there is 30A service but to camp locally there is 15A service. My question is can we run the AC unit in our 100+ degree weather? I am a little confused and have attached the CG site details. Says the hookup is 15 but in the notes it says maximum amps is 30. Does that mean there is an adapter that has two 15A plugs to one 30A receptacle that we would use? Thanks for your input!

Site Details:

* Site Type: STANDARD ELECTRIC
* Site Reserve Type: Site-Specific
* Checkin Time: 4:00 pm
* Checkout Time: 3:00 pm
* Type of Use: Overnight
* Electricity Hookup: 15
* Min Num of People: 1
* Max Num of People: 10
* Max Num of Vehicles: 1
* Driveway Surface: Paved
* Driveway Entry: Back-In
* Max Vehicle Length: 35
* Shade: Partial
* Capacity/Size Rating: Single
* Condition Rating: Basic

Notes
COVERED TABLE: NO, SHORELINE SITE: NO, DISTANCE TO SHORELINE: 0, INFO: Adjacent/site 3/shower/flush toilet, MAXIMUM AMPS: 30, TENT PLATFORM AVAILABLE: NO

Andrea


----------



## wolfwood

No. It means that the big 50amp rigs are not to plug in there. (and you don't ever need to pay for a site that IS 50 amps....30 is plenty!!) It's a MAX of 30amps at that site .... just what you need.

OH .... and


----------



## Scoutr2

Our state parks have the standard 30 amp service plug-in for TTs and a few sites that have 50 amp service. They all also have a couple 15 amp receptacles alongside, just like in your home, so that tent campers who may have an electric appliance or two can also use electricity, since they are paying for it. (Tent campers pay the same as RVs if they camp in an electric site.)

As long as there is 30 amp service, with at least 105 volts, your AC will run fine with no problems. (But it always pays to check the voltage. We did without for one afternoon during Memorial Day weekend because it was hot and humid enough that everyone was running their AC. I noticed that the lights dimmed every time the AC compressor kicked in, so I tested the outlet. Only 97 volts, so I turned it off and we had to endure. In time, that low voltage would have damaged the compressor - or the thermostat, at the least.)

Mike


----------



## 708

Thank you both for the replies! I will definitely get a meter to test with as the same thing could potentially happen here with +100 degree weather.

Andrea


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Question for the Electrical experts...

I was at a site this past weekend that had a 50-amp recepticle, a 30 amp receptical, and 2-15 amp (regular outlet style) receptacles

I was wondering if it was possible for me to use the 50-amp recepticle for my 30-amp travel trailer? 
i.e. use an adapter like this.... http://www.campingwo...th-handle/48858

I have a pigtail that allows my 30-amp to plug into a 15-amp.... but that's kind of like having a small pipe supply a big pipe. This is more like having a big source pipe and attaching a smaller pipe?? Shouldn't there need to be a transformer/converter or something to step the 50-amp down to 30-amp ?

.ON EDIT: 
May have found my answer... still interested in opinions though. Sorry for hijacking the thread!
http://rvbasics.com/techtips/50-to-30-amp-adapter.html


----------



## CamperAndy

luverofpeanuts said:


> Question for the Electrical experts...
> 
> I was at a site this past weekend that had a 50-amp recepticle, a 30 amp receptical, and 2-15 amp (regular outlet style) receptacles
> 
> I was wondering if it was possible for me to use the 50-amp recepticle for my 30-amp travel trailer?
> i.e. use an adapter like this.... http://www.campingwo...th-handle/48858
> 
> I have a pigtail that allows my 30-amp to plug into a 15-amp.... but that's kind of like having a small pipe supply a big pipe. This is more like having a big source pipe and attaching a smaller pipe?? Shouldn't there need to be a transformer/converter or something to step the 50-amp down to 30-amp ?
> 
> .ON EDIT:
> May have found my answer... still interested in opinions though. Sorry for hijacking the thread!
> http://rvbasics.com/techtips/50-to-30-amp-adapter.html


Only a minor benefit from using the 50 amp plug. It is typically used less so it will be in better condition. You are still limited to 30 amp by the service breaker in the trailer. The benefit is due to many power problems are due to poorly maintained sockets in camp grounds that lead to poor connection and low voltage in the trailer.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

CamperAndy said:


> Only a minor benefit from using the 50 amp plug. It is typically used less so it will be in better condition. You are still limited to 30 amp by the service breaker in the trailer. The benefit is due to many power problems are due to poorly maintained sockets in camp grounds that lead to poor connection and low voltage in the trailer.


It seems that it's safe to use such an adapter.

The reason I ask is that we were at a group campsite this past weekend that had 50-amp, 30-amp, and household outlet. We had friends that could have plugged their camper in, if they had this converter... instead, they just went dry. No biggie...but having the adapter would have been nice. ;-)


----------



## rdvholtwood

708 said:


> This is a newbie question. We are new to our Outback but not new to camping. We have a 2010 260FL and love it. We have only been to CGs in the Outback where there is 30A service but to camp locally there is 15A service. My question is can we run the AC unit in our 100+ degree weather? I am a little confused and have attached the CG site details. Says the hookup is 15 but in the notes it says maximum amps is 30. Does that mean there is an adapter that has two 15A plugs to one 30A receptacle that we would use? Thanks for your input!
> 
> Site Details:
> 
> * Site Type: STANDARD ELECTRIC
> * Site Reserve Type: Site-Specific
> * Checkin Time: 4:00 pm
> * Checkout Time: 3:00 pm
> * Type of Use: Overnight
> * Electricity Hookup: 15
> * Min Num of People: 1
> * Max Num of People: 10
> * Max Num of Vehicles: 1
> * Driveway Surface: Paved
> * Driveway Entry: Back-In
> * Max Vehicle Length: 35
> * Shade: Partial
> * Capacity/Size Rating: Single
> * Condition Rating: Basic
> 
> Notes
> COVERED TABLE: NO, SHORELINE SITE: NO, DISTANCE TO SHORELINE: 0, INFO: Adjacent/site 3/shower/flush toilet, MAXIMUM AMPS: 30, TENT PLATFORM AVAILABLE: NO
> 
> Andrea


Did you clarify this with anyone at the campground? Sounds a bit confusing to me....I would call and ask.


----------



## Blue Oval

I plug my camper into the outlet in my garage which is 15 amp with 120 volts and run the A/C and fridge with no problems. Prolly cant run the microwave and A/C at the same time, but that is pretty easy to avoid. Have a good one!


----------



## Outbacker47

708 said:


> This is a newbie question. We are new to our Outback but not new to camping. We have a 2010 260FL and love it. We have only been to CGs in the Outback where there is 30A service but to camp locally there is 15A service. My question is can we run the AC unit in our 100+ degree weather? I am a little confused and have attached the CG site details. Says the hookup is 15 but in the notes it says maximum amps is 30. Does that mean there is an adapter that has two 15A plugs to one 30A receptacle that we would use? Thanks for your input!
> 
> Site Details:
> 
> * Site Type: STANDARD ELECTRIC
> * Site Reserve Type: Site-Specific
> * Checkin Time: 4:00 pm
> * Checkout Time: 3:00 pm
> * Type of Use: Overnight
> * Electricity Hookup: 15
> * Min Num of People: 1
> * Max Num of People: 10
> * Max Num of Vehicles: 1
> * Driveway Surface: Paved
> * Driveway Entry: Back-In
> * Max Vehicle Length: 35
> * Shade: Partial
> * Capacity/Size Rating: Single
> * Condition Rating: Basic
> 
> Notes
> COVERED TABLE: NO, SHORELINE SITE: NO, DISTANCE TO SHORELINE: 0, INFO: Adjacent/site 3/shower/flush toilet, MAXIMUM AMPS: 30, TENT PLATFORM AVAILABLE: NO
> 
> Andrea


Is it possible that Electricity Hookup: 15 means that 15 sites have electricity and the highest is 30amp?


----------



## Ish

Blue Oval said:


> I plug my camper into the outlet in my garage which is 15 amp with 120 volts and run the A/C and fridge with no problems. Prolly cant run the microwave and A/C at the same time, but that is pretty easy to avoid. Have a good one!


I believe the AC draws north of 15amp at start-up (or right at it) so you risk damaging the condensor over the long-term if you regularly do this.


----------



## 708

I checked out the campground, it has one 30 amp and two 15 amp receptacles. We were going to try to camp there this weekend but they are full.

Thanks for the replies.
Andrea


----------



## booze123

708 said:


> I checked out the campground, it has one 30 amp and two 15 amp receptacles. We were going to try to camp there this weekend but they are full.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> Andrea


How can you tell if you truly have 30amp service? I'd hate to pull in and plug into the 30amp outlet but yet only be recieving 15amps.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

booze123 said:


> I checked out the campground, it has one 30 amp and two 15 amp receptacles. We were going to try to camp there this weekend but they are full.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> Andrea


How can you tell if you truly have 30amp service? I'd hate to pull in and plug into the 30amp outlet but yet only be recieving 15amps.
[/quote]

I think unless you buy some monitoring devices, you probably won't know unless you start having problems powering devices. Mainly the A/C... if your A/C doesn't work, then you should suspect your power isn't up to par. Often the A/C blower will come on...but the compressor won't really be running if you don't have enough amps. From what I understand, this is very hard on the A/C unit...so it's good to keep an eye/ear out for it. I've never had problems at State Parks, or National Forest campgrounds. I've had issues once in a while at private resorts where I've often found the facilities in suspect condition... no matter how fancy the websites and brochures are. ;-)


----------

